# brown discharge



## Kari1432

hey again. ugh!! i can't seem to get a break lately. last night, just before going to bed, I wiped and there was light brown discharge. not gushing out or anything, but there was a little on the toilet paper the couple of times I wiped. I freaked out (OF COURSE) but then went to bed (and had miscarriage nightmares ALL NIGHT LONG). woke up in the middle of the night to pee, no brown discharge at all that I could see, just normal. then when I woke up this morning, more light brown discharge - still not much, just there when I wiped. since then, I've had nothing. No crazy cramps or anything either, but I still feel like I'm about to get my period... with dull aches in my low abdomen. I'm 5 weeks 5 days. 

has anybody had anything similar? I am kinda losing it right now - so scared! need to uplifting stories but can't shake the feeling that things are NOT right. and of course, my boobs feel different today. not as sore, not as full. hopefully it's in my head but who the heck knows anymore.

oh and to make matters worse - I have no doctor yet. So don't even know who to call. help!!!


----------



## mummy2010

to me it doesnt sound worrying hun but hey im no doc. but i think they say u have to watch out for bright red. good luck chick xxx:hugs:


----------



## MamaE

I would like to know what everyone has to say, because I'm going through the same thing! I had it on Friday, yesterday, and today, combined with dull achey feeling. 

The only thing keeping me relatively calm is remembering that when I m/c'd early this year, it started with watery pink on a Friday (ironically) and turned red within the weekend.

Good luck!


----------



## Abbi808

Hi girls, I might be able to give you some reassurance as I had the same thing at 6 weeks and all was fine. It seems quite common from the forums I have been on but it is always worth getting it checked out. Word of warning though - DON'T take a test to see if the line is still dark/has got darker etc because this is what I did and it somehow went lighter with fmu and I spent the day in floods of tears. That evening the line was dark again and then I went for an early scan and everything was ok. I put the tests away for good after that! ;)

Kari - call your local EPU if you are in the UK. Just type Early pregnancy unit into google and you will get a list of them. They will normally schedule you in for an early ultrasound to check everything! That is what happened with me anyway.

GL xx


----------



## dreamer1978

Didn't want to read and run...I am going through the same thing, but had bright red blood. Had a scan and found heartbeat, etc. but I am still a worried MESS! I totally understand what you're going through. I see my doctor in a few hours.

Last time I saw him, he did say that brown spotting is nothing to worry about:) He even said that light cramping is fine too:) So, I hope that gives you at least some reassurance.


----------



## dwm

I am going through this exact same thing!
I'm 5 weeks, 4 days and had some brownish residue on the toilet paper - and I also noticed this morning that my boobs werent as sore. And I'm upset that I havent been sick yet. 
The hospital got an extremely hysterical call from me, and they said put a pad on and phone back in 2 hours to tell them how much more bleeding there has been, if any.
I'm terrified.


----------



## Kari1432

girls - you are the BEST. I still have a nagging worry that something is amiss but I'm trying to calm down. 

and Abbi - LOL I already made the mistake of testing. UGH I SUCK! I knew it was a bad idea. everything is fine, tho. it was a different brand (an Answer test strip) and says I'm pregnant so I'm trying not to look too into the darkness of the line too much. I just needed to do SOMETHING. Probably won't even be able to get into the doctor's office until Friday, if I'm lucky...

Sadly I'm not in the UK so I have to find a doctor who will take me without health insurance :( HEALTH CARE IN THE UNITED STATES SUCKS!!!!!


----------



## BeachComber

With my youngest I had red spotting for a few days early on, and I was also taking progesterone suppositories. I thought sure I was going to lose him, but it stopped and he was born completely healthy.

So far I have been having mild, dull crampy feelings on and off today and last night and have started freaking out, but I keep reading that some cramping is normal and you'd think I would have remembered from my previous pregnancies lol.


----------



## bellaxgee

i am 8 weeks today and had some brown when i wiped on sunday. from what i read this is normal is the first trimester. Here is what i found:


*Causes of Brown Discharge During Pregnancy *

The most common cause for brown discharge during pregnancy, particularly late in the first trimester, is that the body is getting rid of the older blood remnants in the cervix. As the body grows, the original blood which is used to protect the womb is no longer required. 
Since the cervix becomes very sensitive, spotting brown blood discharge is quite normal after a vaginal sonogram or sexual intercourse. The irritation of the cervix causes a little tear which results in brown discharge for 2 - 3 days. 
Implantation bleeding is another cause of brown discharge during pregnancy which occurs for nearly 2 weeks after conceiving and 4 weeks since the last menstruation. It basically occurs when a fertilized egg implants in the uterus that causes spotting or light bleeding in many women. 
Brown discharge during pregnancy could be a symptom of a genital HPV which occurs due to increased estrogen production and greater blood flow to the area around the vagina. 
Cervical or vaginal infection like Verruca Virus that primarily affects the vaginal area and causes burning, itching in the vagina along with brown discharge.


----------



## roomaloo

I've had brown spotting on and off since about 6 weeks. I got an early scan last week and all looked fine. I still feel like AF is coming occasionally and i'm nearly 12 weeks, so it can be perfectly fine. Got cramps too, felt a bit like i had AF. But if you're really worried call the EPU and they can advise, that's what i did.


----------



## Glowstar

I'm going through the same thing and I am 5+4. Mine started yesterday with a 'gush' and I mean 'gush' of watery pink blood which soaked my knickers, after that it was only light pinky watery when wiping with toilet paper, that maybe lasted an hour maximum.
I never did get any on a pad after that and still haven't. Just feeling a bit 'heavy' and brown discharge but not alot.
I went to the EAPU this morning and they checked my HCG...it's 15822 which the Nurse seemed to think was really good and hopeful. She has booked me for a scan on Monday at 8.30am but I still have to go back on Thursday morning for the 2nd set of bloods to be taken to see if the numbers have doubled. 
At the moment I am in limbo. I still feel pregnant HPT's are all still super dark. 
So it's 50/50 I suppose :nope:


----------

